#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  cgnat mikrotik

## str182

ola pessoal queria fazer um cgnat na minha rede tenho um link dedicado com 650 clientes 
meu link dedicado é um /30 e tenho outro Bloco sobrando /30 

pensei assim em anunciar o Bloco /30 sobrando e fazer nat de acordo com os ips privados 


ex: 192.168.0.2 ate 192.168.0.100 vai Por >>> 1 ip Bloco 
e assim com todos os clientes dividindo 

se tiver como fazer por favor me ajuda da uma dica vlw se tiver outra forma tbm me ajuda ja pesquisei em tudo


desde já agradeço

----------


## alisonlps

Opa te ajudo a fazer, me passa seu skype que te adiciono lá...

----------


## str182

pega [email protected]

----------


## ShadowRed

> ola pessoal queria fazer um cgnat na minha rede tenho um link dedicado com 650 clientes 
> meu link dedicado é um /30 e tenho outro Bloco sobrando /30 
> 
> pensei assim em anunciar o Bloco /30 sobrando e fazer nat de acordo com os ips privados 
> 
> 
> ex: 192.168.0.2 ate 192.168.0.100 vai Por >>> 1 ip Bloco 
> e assim com todos os clientes dividindo 
> 
> ...


/30 é praticamente nada. Já corre atrás de sua ASN, porque está cada dia mais difícil tirar.

----------


## fhayashi

Pois é, vai limitar a 256 conexões por Cliente. Acho pouco.

----------


## k9b813

Alison, estou como esse mesmo senário, e queria separar uma ranger de ip inválidos para passar por 1 ip valido, você pode me ajudar.
Já adianto meu agradecimento a você.
Obrigado.

----------

